# Would you recommend Thermaltake Spedo Advance?



## Gjohnst4 (Apr 23, 2009)

I want to upgrade from my midtower (NZXT LEXA) for a full tower with enough room for my 3 way crossfire. My cards run hot, so good ventilation is a must. I know the spedo advance has thermal "chambers" for the VGA's and processor, but I dont think it will work with three cards. If anyone owns this case, could I get your opinion?
Build
MSI 790FX AM3
Phenom II 720 3.7
3 way 3870
4 gb 16000 mhz ddr3
antec quattro 850 psu


----------



## _jM (Apr 23, 2009)

If you are looking for space-quality-great airflow-and a good price for all of that.... ANTEC 1200
 Cant beat it. I have the ANTEC 900 v.2 and its a great case, I cant imagine what the extra 120mm fans in the front and back do in the 1200 compared to what I have now. Also that case has a TON of room and an all black interior. You can't go wrong with ANTEC. Good Luck on your new case 

ANTEC 1200

Oh, and if you go with the 1200 on the Egg they have a promo code you can use to get $20 off 
(It may seem alot for a case , but you will find out that its well worth it compared to whats out there)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 23, 2009)

I say the HAF 932 beats it, that would be my suggestion. Either is a good choice though. Not sure about the case your asking about, I never even heard of it.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 23, 2009)

Just get a Benchtable thats what my next "case" is 

right now i have a Coolmaster Stacker 831 thats BIG and has really good airflow plus it has the option of putting 4 more fans on the side of the case


----------



## BradleyKZN (Apr 23, 2009)

If you wanna go thermaltake, have a look at the V9. Its got a nice side panel and a 200mm fan on the top to suck hot air out. I never really liked the Antec but this V9 really does it for me.


----------



## YahooElite (Apr 25, 2009)

the spedo advance is what i have and ive modded it a little, i have a thread on here that shows what my build looks like. i did a little more work to it and removed the last HD cage and put the HD in the front to improve airflow and it works great. i have 9 fans. 5 120MM including the backplate cooler, 1 140MM, 2 230MM and 2 either 80mm or 90mm on the side panel vents. i love the hell outta this case

oh, if modded correctly the case can go up to 15 fans. i'll post some pics of what mine looks like now.

heres what it looks like without the thermal chambers and the HD Cages. btw imo the case works better without the chambers, with the amount of fans the case has heat rising isnt really an issue especially if you replace the 2 rear exhuast fans with Aerocool Xtreme Turbine fans. http://i43.tinypic.com/15dm4xe.jpg

This is the top of the case without the top panel, i originally took it off to dust it off, but with how it looks and with the added airflow i decided to keep it off, plus it lets out more light from the cathode. http://i44.tinypic.com/n3kq5u.jpg

This is a pic of the HD being in the front with the front removed. http://i41.tinypic.com/29vgozd.jpg

with the hella good cooling this case offers i dont think theres anything better. the only downside is the 230mm side panel fan is a lil loud, but its very acceptable imo.

every single fan that comes with the case can be replaced by high performance fans such as the aerocool extreme turbine fans. theres alot of fans, but their low RPM fans so alone they dont bring in/take out much air, but altogether they do a bangup job. the way i have my setup is, i replaced 1 of the exhaust fans with the turbine fan, and put that fan on the bottom intake. so as i said i have 9 fans in total, the case comes with 6 and can go up to 15. you REALLY cant go wrong with this case. aside from the sidefan the case is EXTREMELY Silent and can be modded like a god, for lack of a better word lol.


----------



## Gjohnst4 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for the great reply Yahoo! I like how you removed the HD cage. I think that the improved airflow w/out the cage, and the fan bar both blowing over my three way crossfire will more than make up for removing the thermal chambers, if not improve thermal performance. Did the backplate fan help with cpu temps? I think its a great idea. I gonna pick this up soon, Ill post picks after Ive got my mods done.


----------



## YahooElite (Apr 26, 2009)

eh i cant really compare having a backplate fan and not having 1. i built my comp from cyberpowerpc and they added the backplate fan and i didnt find out until i had gotten it but hell works for me lol, which its only a 120mm fan. aside from what originally came with the comp i did everything else myself. but being as the backplate fan blows air towards the back of the cpu i would imagine it does help with cooling.

but yeah the airflow is great, however since you require much more cooling, as i mentioned you may want to get a few of the aerocool xtreme turbine fans, for 89cm of airflow they are EXTREMELY silent. plus they come with the 3pin to 4pin molex adapters so you can have them hooked up to your MB,Fan controller or just str8 to a molex. as far as the 140mm front fan goes, it really doesnt push as much air as you'd imagine, but as i mentioned before all the fans are low RPM which the 140mm definately is. the other fans however do very well. a normal 140mm can easily be exchanged for it though

not sure if you were able to see it or not, but i have 2 fans placed on the side panels vents to suck in more air which then gets pushed into the case with help of the front fan and the gpu bar fan.

one major thing you should know is, because of the amount of fans the case originally has, it comes with the case suckin in alot of dust and smoke, so you may want to keep some compressed air cans handy.

oh, and incase u didnt notice the front fan does have red LED's so i hope you like red lol, only downside is its not very bright :/


----------



## Gjohnst4 (Apr 26, 2009)

The red LEDS will have to go. I just went from a Lexa Blackline that I pumped full of red LEDS. It looked great, But with a full tower I want a more subtle approach. Im thinking the iMON Ultrabay on top, followed by my Lite-on Blue ray drive, replacement 14cm Blue Led fan, then hard drives. I have even researched getting a Coolermaster Aquagate Max, and manually replacing the green LEDS for blue and having a unified rig. I love these forums, feedback like this is priceless.


----------



## morpha (Apr 26, 2009)

My personal favorite case: Lian Li PC-A17B Black


----------



## YahooElite (Apr 26, 2009)

well its only the front fan that has the red LED's well any LEDs period. and as i said it really isnt all that bright, fan filters help with that also. but as i said though i highly recommend the 120mm Aerocool Xtreme Turbine fans, atleast for the 2 rear exhaust fans. 1 fan is good, 2 turbines are just awesome. i plan on getting 2 more of them at some point, putting the 2 new 1s at the rear and the 1 i already have as the GPU bar fan. the loudest thing you will have would be the side panel 230mm fan, the top one isnt loud at all and all the other fans arent loud at all. even the turbine isnt loud being maxed using a molex so that in itself is saying something.

one thing to keep in mind, the case is HUGE and weighs a pretty good bit. upward of 40lbs or so fully loaded


----------



## ummm-ok (Nov 10, 2009)

YahooElite said:


> the spedo advance is what i have and ive modded it a little, i have a thread on here that shows what my build looks like. i did a little more work to it and removed the last HD cage and put the HD in the front to improve airflow and it works great. i have 9 fans. 5 120MM including the backplate cooler, 1 140MM, 2 230MM and 2 either 80mm or 90mm on the side panel vents. i love the hell outta this case
> 
> oh, if modded correctly the case can go up to 15 fans. i'll post some pics of what mine looks like now.
> 
> ...




I was looking through google images and came across this thread.  That case is the absolute worst looking disaster of a build i've ever seen.  What a waste of an awesome case.  Please.  Quit.  Find a new hobby cuz computer building isn't for you.


----------



## DonInKansas (Nov 10, 2009)

If cost is not a factor, the Corsair 800D will be all you ever want or need.


----------

